# How to write text ON a picture...



## Mario8672 (Nov 5, 2006)

How do I write text on a picture, Like I did with paint by pressing the "A" icon?


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 5, 2006)

You need a program that will allow you to edit a picture.  You can use a program called Seashore.


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 5, 2006)

Seashore is a nice, free app for OS X that can handle the same things that MS Paint does, and more. I'd recommend using that. iPhoto will not let you type on the photo, but you can add comments, etc.


----------



## Curiosity (Nov 7, 2006)

I disagree with the comment that Seashore does more than Paint does.  It cannot draw boxes or straight lines or ellipses.


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 7, 2006)

Well, there's always Gimp.app, but that requires X11 which is usually installed in recent versions of OS X.  If not, you can use the installation discs to install it.

http://gimp-app.sourceforge.net/


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 7, 2006)

Curiosity said:


> I disagree with the comment that Seashore does more than Paint does.  It cannot draw boxes or straight lines or ellipses.



It depends on opinion, of course. I believe that you can do that in Seashore, but I don't have the app in front of me now, so I can't tell you how. Seashore's main advantage is layers, but it also can save in more formats than Paint, use different brushes, etc. It more closely resembles a low-power Photoshop than Paint.

GIMP is more powerful, but it's not a cocoa app.


----------



## Viro (Nov 9, 2006)

GraphicConverter!


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 9, 2006)

Viro said:


> GraphicConverter!



Originally I was going to suggest GraphicConverter but I wasn't sure if it allowed you to write text to pictures which was why I left it out.  But yes, if it does that then that's another option.


----------

